
How the Left Is Outsourcing Censorship of the Internet - mudil
https://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2018/08/how-the-left-is-outsourcing-censorship-of-the-internet.php
======
bediger4000
This is the same argument that somewhat more liberal people were making in the
late 80s/early 90s as TV and radio stations and newspapers ownership all got
consolidated under a small number of firms. "The Right" (another problem with
this article is assuming a monolithic "Left") just laughed it off -
effiiciency of the market was something I heard a lot explaining it back then.

This isn't a new idea. People like Mike Masnich of Techdirt
([http://www.techdirt.com](http://www.techdirt.com)) have been talking about
it for ages, decades maybe. As long as "my guys" are in power, people
typically don't care. Reagan and G.H.W. Bush were in charge during the
TV/radio/newspaper consolidating, so it was "The Left" that was whining back
then.

